# Pics of Smyrna, Ga Show



## T D (Jun 13, 2009)

A nice day in metro Atlanta today.  Here are some pics from the Smyrna bottle show.  Got to see Digdug from the forum, glad we got to chat a few minutes.


----------



## T D (Jun 13, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

..


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

last one...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> last one...


 
 THIS is all I need![][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome pics, Tom, thank you for sharing!!! -Charlie


----------



## T D (Jun 14, 2009)

unfortunately, the soda drugs gave me gas![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 14, 2009)

wrong drugs I guess


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2009)

THANK YOU T.D.! FOR THAT! MAN LOOKS LIKE THE ATL. SHOW IS SHRINKING! I HATE THAT I ALWAYS LOVED GOING TO IT! JAMIE


----------



## madman (Jun 14, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## acls (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you pick up anything Tom? Any ACLs at the show?


----------



## T D (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Matt, just the same ole acls that make it around to every show; not a whole lot more than that.  I did pick up two Barq's in a flea market later that day.  $3 a piece.  Got a nicer/different variation of a Cartersville Chero, and a third Wadley.  Thought it was a different color than my other two, but...

 I had this Barq's bottle, but good news it is like the one on the left except all white on the neck.  The bottle on the right has a different white around the "B" in Barq's.  Now I have 3 variations.  Oh the joy of obsessive bottle collecting...


----------



## T D (Jun 15, 2009)

Cartersville Chero


----------



## T D (Jun 15, 2009)

Wadley Chero


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 16, 2009)

Great pics! In one of the pics this little beauty had me drooling. What is it?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2009)

As big as Atlanta/Georgia is that's a piss poor showing. Ya reckon the good idea of setting up at 6 AM is really good idea? I guess this show is best for just locals. Keep having it that early and it's sure to die. Maybe they should take lessons from the Columbia show. 9AM set up and doors open at 12. Just my thought out opinion.


----------



## wedigforyou (Jun 16, 2009)

Small show but interesting pieces - thanks for the pics.


----------



## T D (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry Road Dog, I missed that one up close, maybe digdug can answer...I agree Pat.  I think people outside 75-100 miles are not gonna make the effort to go.


----------



## digdug (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Road Dog, I am not sure what that bottle is. I didn't get to look around at the show a lot, I don't remember even seeing that table!
   I was disappointed in the turn out too. I had a lot of ACL for sale, but it really wasn't an ACL crowd.  Sold some though.
 Picked up a few cool items. Hadn't had time to get any pictures of it yet.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah, the memories.  Unfortunatley, I didnt see me or my wife in the pics...or maybe that is a good thing. [8D]
 It was my wife I's second show.  That pic of the KI-1 collection doesnt do it justice, it was quite impressive.  Lot's of ching on that table.
 Bought a 5" owl drug bottle and 2 KO-1Bs for reletively cheap to go with the KO-1 we have.  Wife also got a cobalt medice bottle with the "eye:" on it.  No other embossing.  She has always wanted one, so she scored that one.  
 All in all, we enjoyed it.  Looking forward to Jacksonville later this year.  No other shows close to us anytime soon, unless they have the one here in town again as they did last year.


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

THE ATL. SHOW HAS BEEN DECLINING FOR A FEW YEARS NOW. IT REALLY HURT WHEN THEY MOVED IT FROM WHERE THEY HAVE IT NOW AGAIN. IT WAS A NORCROSS AT A BIG INDOOR ANTIQUE MALL. INSTEAD OF GETTING INTEREST FROM ANTIQUE MALL PEOPLE IT SEEMED ONLY TO DISTRACT FROM THE SHOW. I REMEMBER 10 YEARS AGO WHEN THE SHOW WAS REALLY BIG AND YOU SET UP ON FRIDAY.YEP THAT SITTING UP REAL EARLY HAVING THE SHOW AND THEN PACKING STUFF UP TO MUCH. HOPEFULLY IT WILL MAKE A COME BACK! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Jun 18, 2009)

TD, sorry that I did not recognize you as a Forum member. This was only the second time that I had set up a table at a bottle show. .  The first time was back in the 1980's at the Rome, Ga. Show.  TD, my table was next to Digdug. I'm the old geezer you bought the Wadley,Ga. Chero Cola from.  I wish that it had been in better condition, but those have a smaller diameter than a regular  6 1/2 oz. Chero Cola, and I have only dug a few of those.   My wife enjoyed the show and finally saw that some of those things that I bring home are worth a little something.  So, I hope to attend more shows in the future. I enjoyed talking with  Digdug and hope to meet more Forum members in the future. Buster.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 18, 2009)

That picture of the embossed poisons is amazing, plus the labeled example is a beauty.


----------



## digdug (Jun 18, 2009)

Tom and Bruce-good talking to you at the show.  Hopefully we can meet up at a future bottle show again.  Still haven't gotten pix of the stuff I found at the show. Bruce-the 6 oz Coke you sold me cleaned up pretty decent. I like the odd ball stuff like that.


----------

